# cent(s), vingt(s), million(s), etc. - avec ou sans "s" ?



## sun-and-happiness

_Cette femme vécut plus de cent vingt-ans (une fois cent, une seule fois vingt, donc pas de "s" à vingt)._
Qu'est-ce que l'on veut dire avec l'explication entre parenthèses? Je ne la comprends pas. Merci à tous!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
l'an mille neuf cent(s) ; la page, les années quatre-vingt(s) - accord des numéraux cardinaux à valeur d'ordinal
pluriel des nombres ? (quatres, cinqs, septs, huits, neufs… [sic])
Place du trait d'union dans les nombres


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

C'est l'explication du fait que cent et vingt restent au singulier. Ils s'accordent en nombre (et prennent donc un s à la fin) quand ils sont précédés d'un autre numéral et qu'il ne sont pas suivi d'un autre.

Ici, vingt est précédé d'un autre numéral (cent), mais comme cent-vingt, c'est cent plus vingt, il n'y a qu'une fois cent et une fois vingt, donc pas de "s" à vingt.

P.S. Je pense que c'est _cent*-*vingt ans_ pas _cent vingt-ans_.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Merci, mais pourrais-tu me donner des exemples avec cent et vingt au pluriels? Je n'ai pas bien compris comme ça. […]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Eh bien, on écrirait cent-quatre-vingts.


----------



## Viobi

Sun-and-Happiness, S à "cent" car plusieurs centaines et rien derrière, comparer avec *quatre-cent-douze*


----------



## Yen_Z

Bonjour, tout le monde,
Je sais que million est un nom, et on ajoute un ''s'' si c'est ''deux millions'', ''cent millions'', mais si c'est ''2000 001'', ça s'écrit comment? Deux millions un ou deux million un?
Merci pour vos aides.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En français, seule l'unité des _milliers_ (ainsi que ses multiples) demeure invariable au pluriel (... "deux cents", mais "deux mille"). Toutes les autres s'accordent en nombre : donc, "Deux millions un"...

Attention toutefois à la règle particulière concernant les centaines (i.e. accord au pluriel seulement si aucune sous-unité ne suit dans l'énoncé du nombre = _"deux cents"_, mais "_deux cent dix"_).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Rebonjour, 

je me pose une autre question... : 

dans le chiffre "_deux cents mille cinq cents_", est-ce qu'il faut un _*s*_ pour le premier _cent _?

Merci d'avance de m'éclairer !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, il faut bien un _s_ dans ce cas car _cent_ n'est *pas* immédiatement suivi d'un nombre plus petit (donc entre 1 et 99). _Cent_ est ici directement suivi d'un nombre plus grand (_mille_), ce qui n'a aucune incidence sur l'accord de _cent_.

N.B.: La règle est la même pour _vingt_, mais pas pour _million_ et _milliard_ qui sont des substantifs.

_deux cent*s* mille cinq cent*s*_
_deux cen*t* mille cinq cent*s*_
_deux cent vingt-sept mille cinq cent*s*
deux cent trois mille cinq cent soixante-deux_
_deux cent quatre-vingt*s* mille cinq cent quatre-vingt-deux_
_deux cent quatre-ving*t* mille cinq cent quatre-vingt-deux_
_deux cent quatre-vingt-deux mille cinq cent quatre-vingt*s*
deux cent quatre-vingt-deux mille cinq cent quatre-vingt*s* million*s* quatre cent*s* mille sept cent*s*_


----------



## Reynald

Des tolérances grammaticales et orthographiques existent depuis 1976 dans l'enseignement français, notammment sur cette question.
Tolérances grammaticales ou orthographiques


> *IV. — L'adjectif numéral
> 19.* _Vingt_ et _cent_ :
> _Quatre-vingt-dix _(quatre vingts dix) _ans.
> Six cent trente-quatre_ (six cents trente quatre) _hommes.
> En mil neuf cent soixante-dix-sept_ (mille neuf cents soixante dix sept).
> On admettra que _vingt_ et _cent, précédés d'un adjectif numéral à valeur de multiplicateur, prennent la marque du pluriel même lorsqu'ils sont suivis d'un autre adjectif numéral.
> Dans la désignation d'un millésime, on admettra la graphie mille_ dans tous les cas.
> _N.B._ — L'usage place un trait d'union entre les éléments d'un adjectif numéral qui for-ment un ensemble inférieur à cent.
> On admettra l'omission du trait d'union.



Par curiosité, on peut encore consulter celles qu'elles reprennent, modifient ou complètent, et qui datent de plus d'un siècle. Manuels anciens: Arrêté ministériel du 26 février 1901 relatif aux tolérances grammaticales

Certaines de ces tolérances ne sont jamais appliquées dans la vie courante, largement par crainte de paraître ignorer les règles traditionnelles. Ni d'ailleurs dans les textes imprimés, où elles pourraient passer pour des coquilles.


----------



## Chimel

J'ignorais l'existence de telles tolérances, mais je me réjouis de savoir qu'elles existent.

C'est vrai qu'on hésite souvent à les appliquer, pour les raisons que vous dites. Mais dans le cas présent, la règle traditionnelle est tellement complexe et désuète qu'il n'y a plus grand monde qui la connaît, même parmi ceux qui sont quotidiennement amenés à écrire des chiffres, dans le secteur financier par exemple. Elle me semble donc vouée à s'éteindre, tolérances ou non, et ce serait une très bonne chose !


----------



## Maître Capello

Reynald said:


> Des tolérances grammaticales et orthographiques  existent depuis 1976 dans l'enseignement français, notammment sur cette  question.


Vu que les rectifications orthographiques de 1990  qui leur sont postérieures n'en disent rien, je dirais que ces  tolérances sont aujourd'hui obsolètes ou en tout cas totalement tombées  dans l'oubli. Elles ne sont (ou n'étaient) d'ailleurs valables qu'en  France et non dans le reste de la francophonie.

Cela dit, je trouve ces  tolérances tout à fait pertinentes et il est dommage que la règle n'ait  pas été modifiée dans ce sens. Il n'y a en effet aucune raison d'écrire _deux cent*s*_, mais _deux cent dix_ plutôt que _deux cents dix_.  Je trouve également la suppression de tous les traits d'union  préférable à leur emploi systématique comme recommandé par  rectifications (cf. le fil Place du trait d'union dans les nombres).


----------



## Reynald

Elles sont largement ignorées en général, c'est vrai. Mais ces textes n'ont pas été abrogés et sont toujours applicables _en France. _Ils sont d'ailleurs régulièrement rappelés aux professeurs dans les Bulletins Officiels de l'Education Nationale.
Dernièrement encore, dans les Instructions Officielles d'août 2008 :
http://media.education.gouv.fr/file/special_6/21/8/programme_francais_general_33218.pdf
I-2-NB


> Pour l’évaluation, il tient également compte des tolérances grammaticales et orthographiques de l’arrêté du 28 décembre 1976 (Journal officiel de la République française du 9 février 1977).



Ce qui signifie qu'aucun candidat à un examen français ne peut être pénalisé pour avoir utilisé ces formes aujourd'hui acceptées.


----------



## SwissPete

Voir aussi *ce site*, qui préconise *deux cent mille cinq cents*​.


----------



## Wordsmyth

... et pas simplement ce site-là. J'en ai trouvé plein d'autres, et aussi des dictionnaires, qui proposent cette forme-là. D'ailleurs, c'est comme ça que je l'ai appris: sans _'s' _si _cent _est suivi d'un autre chiffre.

Dans mon cas, c'était peut-être une règle simplifiée pour les pauvres étrangers. Pourtant, les ngrams (pour la période entre 1800 et 2008) montrent une fréquence d'utilisation de "deux cent mille" entre 15 fois et 50 fois celle de "deux cents mille"! Apparemment beaucoup de gens ignorent, et ont toujours ignoré, la règle citée par Maître C. On peut même se demander à quoi sert une règle aussi peu respectée que celle-là.

Ws


----------



## Reynald

Wordsmyth said:


> D'ailleurs, c'est comme ça que je l'ai appris: sans _'s' _si _cent _est suivi d'un autre chiffre.



Pas étonnant. On a tous pataugé là-dedans étant enfants. Et on a tous retenu ça. 
D'ailleurs, je viens de jeter un coup d'œil dans le livre d'orthographe de ma petite-fille de neuf ans (le Bled, édition 2014), et c'est toujours ainsi que la règle est présentée aux enfants, exercices à la clé.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Vous parlez d’exercices à la clé !
Mes enfants ont fait mieux. Ils ont découvert un programme dans Word, une astuce qui permet facilement de transformer un nombre par son équivalent en lettres. 

http://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/frlesnombresword.php

J’y ai jeté un coup d’oeil moi-aussi.
La surprise ! 
En tapant « 200500 » j’ai eu « deux cent mille cinq cents » sans « s » pour le premier !


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, il faut bien un _s_ dans ce cas car _cent_ n'est *pas* immédiatement suivi d'un nombre plus petit (donc entre 1 et 99). _Cent_ est ici directement suivi d'un nombre plus grand (_mille_), ce qui n'a aucune incidence sur l'accord de _cent_.


J'ai toujours appris que _cent_ s'accorde uniquement s'il n'est suivi d'aucun numéral, plus petit ou plus grand cela n'a pas d'importance.
J'ai donc toujours écrit (et continuerai à le faire) : _deux cent mille_. Mais peut-être qu'une réforme de réforme m'a échappé...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aurais-je appris faux ? Je n'avais pour ma part jamais entendu parler de cette règle selon laquelle _cent_ resterait invariable également devant _mille_. Et je dis bien uniquement devant _mille_ et non devant _million_ ou _milliard_ qui sont des substantifs plutôt que des adjectifs numéraux. Selon la règle officielle indiquée par Grevisse, la BDL ou lefigaro.fr, il faut en effet écrire _deux cen*t* mille_, mais _deux cent*s* millions/milliards_.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 594) :


> _Vingt _ et _cent _ multipliés prennent un _s_ quand ils terminent le numéral cardinal. […] _Million, milliard, billion,_ etc. n’étant pas des déterminants numéraux, mais des noms (§ 598, a), la règle donnée ci-dessus doit être interprétée en conséquence : _Quatre-*vingts* milliards. __    Deux *cents* millions quatre-vingt mille francs._



Selon la BDL :


> Vingt et cent prennent un s quand ils sont multipliés et qu'ils ne sont pas immédiatement suivis d'un autre déterminant numéral.
> […]
> *- **Cinq cents* millions de dollars seront nécessaires. (_million_ est un nom, donc variable)
> - Notre galaxie compte quelque *trois cents *milliards d’astres. (_milliard_ est un nom, donc variable)
> 
> Ils sont également invariables lorsqu'ils sont multipliés et suivis d'un autre nombre.
> […]
> - Leur maison est évaluée à *deux cent mille* dollars (100 est multiplié par 2 et suivi de 1000).




En bref, la règle actuelle dit d'écrire :

200 500 = _deux cen*t* mille cinq cent*s*_
400 300 200 500 = _quatre cent*s*  milliards trois cent*s* millions deux cen*t*  mille cinq cent*s*_

Autrement dit, c'est le capharnaüm et une petite réforme ne serait pas de trop !


----------



## snarkhunter

... Je dois dire que je ne connaissais pas (et soupçonnais encore moins) une telle règle, et que je me sens pas mal interloqué par les découvertes résultant de la lecture de cette discussion !

Je pense de toute façon que j'en resterai à la règle simple que j'ai toujours entendue, c'est-à-dire un "s" à "cents" si rien ne suit ce mot dans l'énoncé du nombre. _Epicétout !_


----------



## Chimel

Sans oublier que, pour corser le tout, les règles ci-dessus ne s'appliquent pas aux dates... _Mille trois cent*s* euros _mais: _en mille trois cent _(si on tient absolument à l'écrire en toutes lettres, ce qui n'est certes pas très courant).

La confusion qui règne "même parmi nous" (car ne nous cachons pas derrière notre petit doigt, nous pouvons tout de même dire que nous avons une connaissance de la langue bien supérieure à la moyenne) me renforce encore dans cette conviction: cette règle obsolète devrait effectivement faire l'objet d'une réforme intelligente et cohérente; hélas, il y a fort à craindre que ce ne sera pas le cas, elle va donc tomber en désuétude, mais de manière désordonnée et anarchique, ce qui est déjà le cas, et il faudra pas mal de temps pour qu'un nouvel usage dominant se dégage. D'ici là, bonne chance aux enseignants et aux correcteurs pour savoir ce qu'il convient de tolérer ou non !


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne trouve pas la règle sur l'accord au pluriel des numéraux particulièrement labyrinthique : vingt et cent suivis d'un numéral ne prennent jamais de s, millier, million, milliard étant des substantifs ne sont pas concernés. C'est plutôt simple. On peut bien sûr trouver ça illogique et proposer une règle simplifiée, mais on pourrait aussi chercher à savoir quand et pourquoi (ou comment) cette règle a vu le jour, je ne doute pas que cela enrichirait le débat.


----------



## Reynald

Bonne idée SergueiL, je me suis aussi posé la question au cours de la discussion. Voici ce qu'en dit Bernard Cerquiglini dans ses _Petites Chroniques du français comme on l'aime ! _
Il rappelle d'abord la règle sur laquelle nous avons tous fini par tomber d'accord. Puis :


> D'où vient cet emploi étonnant ? En ancien français, _cent_ et _vingt_ variaient normalement au pluriel. Montaigne date ses _Essais_ de "Mille cinq cents quatre-vingts" et au XVIIe siècle, l'Académie française écrit encore "neuf cents mille". C'est au XVIIIe siècle que des grammairiens ont arbitrairement imposé cette curieuse distribution de l'_s_ du pluriel avec _cent_ et _vingt_ pour une raison que l'on ignore. Rien ne justifie en fait cet usage : nous avons là un point d'orthographe qu'il conviendrait de réformer.


Si on n'a pas là un motif de réforme !


----------



## volo

Sans oublier non plus les ordinaux qui restent invariables lorsqu’ils indiquent une place (pour les pages, les années, les numéros de rue ou d'immeuble, etc):

On lit *la page quatre-vingt* et non quatre-vingts.
Tout ça, parce que le numéral est ici un ordinal : la deux centième page.

Donc c’est sûr que ce n’est pas demain la veille du temps de la simplicité !


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour les numéraux cardinaux à valeur d'ordinal, voir le fil suivant :

l'an mille neuf cent(s) ; la page, les années quatre-vingt(s) - accord des numéraux cardinaux à valeur d'ordinal

[…]


----------



## SergueiL

Suite à la contribution de Reynald, je suis allé à mon tour fouiller dans les dictionnaires d'autrefois. 
On constate que jusqu'au XVIIIe siècle, _cent_ au pluriel s'orthographie _cens_. 


> _Dictionnaire de L'Académie française_, 1ere Edition (1694)
> *CENT* (Page 154) . adj. numeral de tout genre, Nombre contenant dix fois dix. Cent ans. cent hommes. cent maisons. deux cens hommes.
> 
> _Dictionnaire de L'Académie française_, 4e Edition (1762)
> *CENT*. (Page 264). adj. numéral de t. g. Nombre contenant dix fois dix. Cent ans. Cent hommes. Cent francs. Cent écus. Cent maisons. Deux cents hommes.



De plus, en faisant quelques recherches simples dans Montaigne, on constate qu'il régnait encore à son époque une grande liberté dans l'orthographe et la grammaire puisque j'y ai trouvé par exemple dans le même paragraphe (livre II chapitre XXXIV) "_*quatre vingt mille* hommes de deffense_" et "_*deux cens quarante mille* hommes de pied_". La règle actuelle est suivie pour vingt mais pas pour cent.

Enfin, dans le "Dictionnaire critique de la langue française" de  Féraud, 1787, on peut lire :


> *CENT*, adj. numéral. [San.] Nombre, qui contient dix fois dix.
> Rem. 1°. Cent est-il déclinable et a-t-il un pluriel ou non? C'est surquoi les opinions ont été longtemps partagées. Aujourd'hui l'usage constant est d'y mettre une s quand il est suivi d'un subst. plur. et de l'y prononcer, quand ce substantif commence par une voyelle: deux cens soldats, deux cens hommes; mais on l'écrit sans s, quand il est suivi d'un aûtre nombre: trois cent soixante chevaux; l'an mil sept cent soixante.


ce qui va dans le sens de Bernard Cerquiglini mais j'avoue que j'aimerais en savoir plus sur ces grammairiens qui auraient arbitrairement imposé la règle actuelle. Arbitrairement me semble un peu gratuit, cela ressemble à une réponse complaisante qui vient masquer un échec (ou une absence) de recherche.


----------



## Eurekamy

Bonjour,

Je me pose la question sur l'accord ou pas de cent dans l'expression "deux cent pour cent".

Si j'applique la règle, je devrais écrire "deux cents pour cent", mais il ne me semble pas l'avoir déjà vu écrit ainsi

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

... J'en pense que la lecture de la discussion suivante pourrait s'avérer fructueuse :
pour cent / pourcents / pour-cent


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

"pour cent" se traite comme un substantif donc "deux cents pour cent".


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas un substantif, mais _pour cent_ ne faisant pas partie du nombre, le premier _cent_ doit bien se mettre au pluriel s'il est multiplié.

_deux cent pour cent_ 
_deux cent*s* pour cent_


----------

